# Population 4,444,444



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Just their educated guess . . . 4,444,444 
About 100 years ago - the 1911 census recorded 1,008,468 people.
Fifty years before that, 1861 - just 99,021




> *Who will be NZ's 4,444,444th person?*
> 
> *New Zealand's population will reach 4,444,444 tomorrow, according to Government population numbers.*
> 
> ...


----------

